# Mosquitto Left To Die



## Walleye Hunter66 (Jul 13, 2009)

Fished the 305 boat ramp on the south end walked out 300 yards to this ...Big Pile of Blue Gills left on the ice to just DIE....Asked the guys around who left the fish there NO ONE KNOWS ....WELL SOME ASS ...NEEDS TO LOOSE THIER FISHING PRIVLIGES IT DISSGUST ME AND MANY OTHES WHO SAW IT....


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

Looks like some keepers in that pile, did u salvage any?


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

Idiots...I woulda filleted every last one...theres a few sandwichs there!


----------



## just perchy (Jan 16, 2005)

What a shame, you don’t want them put them back!


----------



## cement569 (Jan 21, 2016)

this makes me as mad as hiel, my grandfather was native American and told us boys.... don't ever kill anything if you don't intend on eating it. some people just don't get it, they are helping to destroy a great fishery which I have fished for over 30 years....yea im mad


----------



## icingdeath (Jun 2, 2010)

Class act!! How many of us sit out braving the elements leaving empty handed wishing to have a haul like that!! They need the waterboard treatment...guarantee they wont go near the water ever again...


----------



## DBV (Jan 8, 2011)

They should catch those people and never let them fish again. I sick of people not respecting the environment. If that is what they do to fish, then what else do they do? Waste of fish and loser people who did that.


----------



## Steelheader88 (Aug 14, 2008)

Maybe they wanted to feed a heron or eagle...


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

Steelheader88 said:


> Maybe they wanted to feed a heron or eagle...


Birds like that are perfectly capable of feeding themselves


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

They might have had a limit of 50 and , not reaching it, left what fish they had caught right there. Since they were frozen, I'd have scarfed every one of them. Still brings into question the character of the jerks who left them there!


----------



## papangler (Apr 5, 2008)

Walleye Hunter66 said:


> Fished the 305 boat ramp on the south end walked out 300 yards to this ...Big Pile of Blue Gills left on the ice to just DIE....Asked the guys around who left the fish there NO ONE KNOWS ....WELL SOME ASS ...NEEDS TO LOOSE THIER FISHING PRIVLIGES IT DISSGUST ME AND MANY OTHES WHO SAW IT....


what the ......I hope some one takes them. If they dont want them throw them back in . what a waste


----------



## Fishinfoolin (Apr 26, 2009)

So did you take them?


----------



## odell daniel (Nov 5, 2015)

if they are froze someone left a gift, kinda like my buddies uncle...he goes crappie fishing, not doing so well, he makes a cast and hooks into something, drags it in and it is a stringer full if live crappie, got his limit and done.


----------



## Half-shell (Jan 22, 2018)

I walked by those fish Saturday morning..they were buried under a pile of snow and as the day warmed the fish appeared. They were frozen in a perfect circle so someone had them in a bucket when they froze.


----------



## joecoyote (Mar 19, 2016)

I found a pile of walleye 2 years ago in the spring on the south end of pymatuning that someone had left laying in the weeds they all appeared to be legal size too. Makes you wonder what people are thinking


----------



## cement569 (Jan 21, 2016)

I think a lot of the people go out and catch more fish than they want to clean. they just pick through their catch and just take what they want to clean, its called being greedy and lazy at the same time. as far the herons eating them for some reason they wont eat a dead fish,the gulls just pick their eyes out and leave the rest. its still a shame


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

Had that happen on a lake over here in PA. Someone left over fifty small gills and crappies on the ice in one of our community hole areas. Guess they thought the birds would eat them. Yeah, right. Wish I would have seen them doing it. No fight but I'd definitely express my opinion to them.


----------



## anglerNpurgatory (Jun 17, 2010)

I would have been thrilled to catch a pile of gills like that to take home. I've seen similar happen when guys only catch a couple fish and don't want to bother cleaning them. At least give them away or throw them in the freezer???


----------



## brad crappie (Sep 29, 2015)

I might have a answer boys! Well another reason to have a limit on gills and at squitter they grow!! Native Americans used everything they caught and killed! then all of us immigrants came over! I do got Appalachian Indian in me thank god!!!


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

man there sure is a bunch of a holes out using our outdoors. some yrs back i was at a friends house when his cousin came by and gave them some rabbits. after he left my friend told me that most times he would shoot them and leave them lay. turned me against his cousin from that day on. just to many people that don't respect the game we try so hard to preserve for everybody. makes me sick.
sherman


----------



## brad crappie (Sep 29, 2015)

Don't know the guy got inside infor on a suspect guy named Mike Goes bye ****! Thats where he fishes I guess! Could of been some other scumbag to!


----------



## Walleye Hunter66 (Jul 13, 2009)

Fishinfoolin said:


> So did you take them?


i Did Not take any I told some guys about them and said I would take some but if he wanted all of them to take them ...He said Ok and Filled a Bucket


----------



## just perchy (Jan 16, 2005)

Had some yo-yo approach me some time ago, while crappie fishing the causeway at mosquito, offering a limit of Lake Erie perch he had caught earlier in the day. I declined, not knowing how they were handled,size, or how long ago they were caught. He was mad, and stated “I can’t believe I can’t give these away”. Why keep them if you don’t want them, and I am perfectly able to catch my own fish.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

just perchy said:


> Had some yo-yo approach me some time ago, while crappie fishing the causeway at mosquito, offering a limit of Lake Erie perch he had caught earlier in the day. I declined, not knowing how they were handled,size, or how long ago they were caught. He was mad, and stated “I can’t believe I can’t give these away”. Why keep them if you don’t want them, and I am perfectly able to catch my own fish.


Had a guy from work go to Erie Western Basin abt 40 years ago. He and friends caught half a large cooler of perch on Sunday, brought them to work heavily iced next day in back of his truck. Asked me if I wanted them? Said I had take the cooler and bring it back empty! Figured it was mostly ice on top of a few fish but took it home. After dinner, I opened it up. There had to be a couple HUNDRED under all that ice-ALL 6" er's which was the norm for the WB back then! I cleaned them til my fingers bled, took them next door, offered the cooler to a neighbor. He said he'd clean what he wanted and pass them on to his neighbor and so on. After abt five stops, someone brought me the cooler back empty! At least they didn't go in the garbage and several families had "fish chips" for dinner!


----------



## Steelhauler (Apr 7, 2004)

Its just a waste in my book. I've seen tons of dink gills on the ice before and I think it's from the misconception that if they kill the dink gills you'll get bigger gills. I view it the same as the guys on Erie that kill every Sheepshead that they catch. I'm a firm believer in don't kill it if you are not going to eat it.


----------



## brad crappie (Sep 29, 2015)

Steelhauler said:


> Its just a waste in my book. I've seen tons of dink gills on the ice before and I think it's from the misconception that if they kill the dink gills you'll get bigger gills. I view it the same as the guys on Erie that kill every Sheepshead that they catch. I'm a firm believer in don't kill it if you are not going to eat it.


I will not kill native fish but like a white perch u got to do something like eat it , use it for fertilizer , and just tried to get rid of them , they eat crap out yellow perch eggs and micro/macro invertebrates that are wanting little fish need!


----------



## Whaler (Nov 16, 2004)

Some people are just totally Stupid !


----------



## brad crappie (Sep 29, 2015)

Whaler said:


> Some people are just totally Stupid !


That guy has a red Eskimo shanty not I flip up!


----------

